

Exploring Startup Geography - Atlanta and Silicon Valley - rjurney
http://techdrawl.com/an-introduction-from-35k-feet/

======
rjurney
This is the first in a multi-part series. I'm staying the week in Palo Alto,
talking to entrepreneurs, investors, etc. and trying to capture the 'Valley
Advantage'

~~~
chaostheory
Speaking as a former ATL resident and ramblin wreck, I think you have to stay
in the valley at least a couple of months to really get the feel. I'm not
really sure how much you can get in a week. In my opinion, it's way too short.
I would say the same thing of Austin and Seattle too.

~~~
rjurney
I respectfully disagree. Its like I entered the Magic Kingdom - this place is
disneyland for computer dorks. It hits you immediately.

------
funkymonkey
I often wonder if those of ya'll (sorry, couldn't resist) in the Bay Area
understand that this anxiety exists. It does, and it drives many of us to drop
our drawl and head westward.

I worked for a very well-funded startup in DC a few years back that failed
miserably. When the end was nigh, I overheard C-levels say things like "you
know, I can't help but think that location played a role in this." Did we have
money? Yes. Did we have talent? Yes. Could our location change the fact that
our management made stupid decisions? No. But, when you're looking for excuses
the location factor is always there. And, as tech entrepreneur on the east
coast it's always in your mind as you debate your next big thing.

I'd be very interested to know if those of you who are in the Bay Area with
successful startups feel like your same company (funding, employees, etc)
would be as successful in a different location.

~~~
rjurney
So far... from the interviews I have conducted, the answer is usually "No."

------
quizbiz
Does anyone know of Tech Square does anything with Emory, or is the start up
culture confined to Georgia Tech?

~~~
rjurney
Any startup/university activity that I'm aware of is all associated with
Georgia Tech. Tech Square is the community's core. But I'm not too familiar
with biotech startups.

------
plucas
Interesting - A professor I had last semester is mentioned on that page.

------
b8sell
Can't wait to read the next one

------
rjurney
pg, were you cycling in Palo Alto today? We thought we saw you cycle past.

